# Dać się



## Hal1fax

Can anyone tell me what this means??? I actually can't think of any examples right now of where I have seen it but if anyone can shed light on this expression?=)


----------



## Marga H

It isn't correct Polish.Maybe: "daje się" ? Daje się coś zrobić means: It is possible to do something.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=543959&highlight=da+si%26%23281%3B
Maybe this thread will be interesting for you,too.


----------



## Thomas1

_Dać się_ is used either in the context given by Marga or in the experession _nie daj(cie) się - don't give in/up_.

Tom


----------



## slavian1

dać się - To let somebody to do something for the sake of the subject of a sentence. To let unconsiously to be involved by someone in a baffling situation. 
This phrase is used to construct causative-passive sentences.

There are some examples:
Ona dała się uwieść - (She lets to be seduced).
On dał się zaprosić - (He lets to be invited)

It's also used in idiomatic expression:

Dałeś się wkręcić - (You let to be involved in an uncomfortable situation)
Dać się zrobić w konia - (To let to be cheated).

Hope it helps.


----------



## Enki

One of the colloquial meanings is very similar to english, much like the example given by slavian1:

Dałeś się - 'You've been had'  (cheated/tricked)


----------



## Hal1fax

Marga H said:


> It isn't correct Polish.Maybe: "daje się" ? Daje się coś zrobić means: It is possible to do something.
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=543959&highlight=da+si&#281;
> Maybe this thread will be interesting for you,too.



*Are you positive? I could have sworn I heard 'Dać się' in a song before*


----------



## El Torero

nah it's correct but depends pretty much on the context 
"dać się" is an infinitive form, so u can say e.g
"Najważniejsze to nie dać się!" = "the most important thing is not to give up!" OR: "...not to let others/circumstances etc. get you down" this is how i understand it
regards


----------



## Marga H

Hal1fax said:


> *Are you positive? I could have sworn I heard 'Dać się' in a song before*


Hi Hal1fax,
I didn't mean "dać się" is incorrect. Of course it is! But look at your title please.I was trying to guess what text you had written and I supposed it was "daje się".
Pozdrowienia.
Marga.


----------



## Teblin

I thought it meant 'to get'


----------



## Thomas1

Teblin said:


> I thought it meant 'to get'


get -- dostać
dać -- give

Tom


----------

